# No thanks Button



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

I am wondering how many markets have this "No Thanks" Button and how many of you have used it.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

We have it in nyc now. I use it 90% of the time


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I wear the crap out of it with Ubers constant bombardment of 15 min + garbage pings. Makes it even easier to keep my acceptance rate below 50% as usual.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

It popped on the screen yesterday in denver. I heard from two other drivers that uber is watching the use of the button carefully. No source for that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

We've had it the past few days in Dallas. I've only used it twice. Once for a 14 minute pickup and the other for an UE.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I just let them time out, no sense in touching the screen for any reason.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> I just let them time out, no sense in touching the screen for any reason.


Well, you can save the pax 15 seconds on his ride and also might get a ping you want during that time.

I don't have the no thanks button. If I did, I would use it when necessary.


----------



## shmil (Aug 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Well, you can save the pax 15 seconds on his ride and also might get a ping you want during that time.
> 
> I don't have the no thanks button. If I did, I would use it when necessary.


I drive in NYC and noticed it two or three times yesterday for the first time.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Not all of the trips have that but the ones with them seems to be longer trip. I could be wrong .


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

Hmm will definitely be trying it out sometime this weekend. I am sure they are using it to test what drivers don't like and hopefully have incentives applied in the future to make it worth it for a driver. Also less waiting time for a pax.

Any idea if once you no thanks that pax it prevents temporary pairing with them? That would be amazing


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

unPat said:


> Not all of the trips have that but the ones with them seems to be longer trip. I could be wrong .


I've found that when pax rating is below 4.7. 100% of the time no thanks pops up. If above 4.7 then it's hit or miss.


----------



## Ridester_Staff (Aug 25, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Well, you can save the pax 15 seconds on his ride and also might get a ping you want during that time.
> 
> I don't have the no thanks button. If I did, I would use it when necessary.


When necessary is the key here. Some drivers would be mashing that thing into tomorrow, without fully understanding what they're doing


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks like I got the "no thanks" button now. Used it for the first time yesterday. Got a Lyft ping and before I could turn Uber off I got an Uber ping...

Uber pax rated 4.33, ETA 18 minutes. I might have used "No Thanks" to him even if I didn't get a Lyft ping!


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have used it once or twice.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I accidentally used it today trying to set myself offline. I would have taken the ping if I had the chance. Oh well.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

It cost me an early morning airport run yesterday. Had my destination filter set, and was on the daily earnings screen checking something. Just as I was about to push the <- button, by chance the ping came through, so I hit "no thanks" before I knew what happened as it's on the same spot as <- on other screens.

Otherwise, I've used it, but all it really does is speed up the process of ignoring a ping.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I haven't seen it yet, but I haven't taken an Uber ping in weeks. 
All of the delivery services I work on have decline buttons. Ride|Austin had it too (at least they did when I last checked.) 
It's a good addition on Uber's part, and an earlier poster was correct to point out that it would make it faster for riders to get a driver willing to take them.


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I just let them time out, no sense in touching the screen for any reason.


If I have pax in car, and I can turn off the sound of a stacked trip I don't want, I can use the "no thanks" button.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

BornToBeGuilty said:


> Hmm will definitely be trying it out sometime this weekend. I am sure they are using it to test what drivers don't like and hopefully have incentives applied in the future to make it worth it for a driver. Also less waiting time for a pax.
> 
> Any idea if once you no thanks that pax it prevents temporary pairing with them? That would be amazing


 I think we all are way over thinking this. Uber is simply trying to shorten the waiting time. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

I have used it. But it was during surge time, I went to hit no thanks and accidentally hit accepted a out of surge lyft ride. Cancelled that and moved on.


----------



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

I have it sometimes, sometimes I don't. I use it if it shows. Usually on those 20+ minutes pick-ups.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I use it to make myself available to better pings. I was hoping that using it would signal to Uber that I still intend to stay online but just don't like the details of that particular offering but after 4 consecutive declines I still get kicked offline.


----------

